# Missing cat



## luvmyboys (Dec 28, 2011)

my friends cat is missing.....from rush green, romford area.....if anyone lives in the area or knows someone who does, can you please check your sheds, garages etc.....he is ginger & white, a big boy.....answers to the name of tiggy....he is not very well which is even more worrying......thanks


----------

